# Betrugsversuch auf Kalaydo.de



## seven76 (26 November 2016)

Servus an Alle. 
Ein kleiner Krimi am Rande.
Meine nicht erste aber aktuellste Erfahrung als Frischling auf dieser tollen Seite, und selbstverständlich habe ich dadurch die Hoffnung, wenigstens einige vor vorschnellen Entscheidungen schützen zu können.

Es geht um ein Angebot DER Espressomaschine von Faema, die E61. Seit längerer Zeit liebäugel ich mit dieser tollen Maschine und wurde auf Kalaydo.de fündig, Tolles Angebot für 1000 Euro.
Nach meinem Anschreiben meldete sich via Google Mail Adresse eine Anett Thoms die angeblich bei Chemnitz wohnt. 
Soweit so gut. Sie wollte ein Kaffee eröffnen wozu es leider nicht kam und bräuchte nun das Geld. 
Da bekommt man primär ein Mitleidsgefühl und meint doch tatsächlich Ihr helfen zu müssen indem man Ihr die Maschine abkauft. Kluger Schachzug.
 Doch der entscheidende Knackpunkt zeigte sich als ich ihr schrieb, das ich nächstes Wochenende gerne vorbei komme um mir die Maschine anzuschauen und dann mitzunehmen.
Sie meinte das dies ansonsten kein Problem sei, aber sie ausnahmsweise die Maschine mir zusenden würde und als Entschuldigung die Frachtkosten übernehmen würde.(Alles in einem perfekten Deutsch!!!)
Das wären bei einer 60 Kilo Maschine schon min. 150 Euro.
Da wurde mir klar das da etwas nicht stimmt. Hat Geldsorgen aber verschenkt 150 Euro???
Indes wurde ich auf Quoka fündig mit den selben Bildern des angebotes, jedoch ein Ort in der Nähe von Greifswald in Meck Pom.
Ich teilte Ihr dieses Phänomen mit worauf sie jedoch nicht einging aber plötzlich nur noch 900 Euro von mir wollte und mir zu meiner Sicherheit noch ein Foto eines Ausweises mailte. 
"Ich kümmere mich um die Lieferung sobald ich das Geld auf meinem Konto habe"
Spasseshalber verlangte ich eine Bankverbindung.
Die IBAN fing mit folgenden Buchstaben an:    PL .........
Da mußte ich schon laut lachen. 
Meine Antwort, das ich nun direkt morgen vorbei käme um die Maschine mitzunehmen,
erwiderte sie mit den Worten das ich mich an Ihre Bedingungen zu halten habe oder sie verkauft die Maschine anderweilig.
Da bekam ich es mit natürlich der Angst zu tun. Kein lecker Espresso in Zukunft.......Oh weh....
Ich verwies auf die Tatsache das es sich erstens um einen als gestohlenen Ausweis handelt und wir dank der Bankdaten nun deren Standort ermitteln können.
Leider keine Antwort mehr 

Ach so, und das Angebot auf Quoka.de für 560 € würde in Rom stehen und könnte auch nur gegen Überweisung versendet werden.

Nun werde ich weiter suchen und definitiv nur Selbstabholung akzeptieren, so wie ich es schon immer mache......und das ist auch gut so.

Die Moral von der Geschicht, solch günstig E 61 Espressogerätchen gibt es nicht........



Danke für euer lesendes Ohr und ein schönes Wochende.


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2016)

Unser Red' seit achtzehnhundertselbigsmal ...

* Gier frißt Hirn ...
* Wenn etwas zu schön ist um wahr zu sein ist es zu 99,999% auch nicht wahr
* keine Vorauszahlungen, nur Paypal mit Käuferschutz (o.ä.)
* keine Nachnahme

Nur wenn Du dann wie bei der Weihnachtsfakeshopwelle mit den PS3 (oder wars schon die PS4) erlebt hast, es gab hier in einem Thread der schon voller Warnungen war dann einen Post der sinngemäß lautete "Zum Normalpreis kann ich mir das nicht leisten, ich muß es riskieren ..."
Dann bleibt nur noch Kopf >>> Tisch in Spechtklopfgeschwindigkeit.
Überflüssig zu erwähnen daß dieser Poster hinterher dann zum Weinen kam als die Weihnachtsplaystation auch im Januar noch nicht geliefert war...


----------



## Griller (17 Februar 2017)

Na, das ist ja ein Ding!

Bin gerade mit Thoms Anett in E-Mail-Kontakt. Es geht um einen Grill. Gleiche Geschichte wie bei Dir: "...nur zu meinen Bedingungen... , .... Abholung nicht möglich... , ...Abwicklung über ein Treuhändler geht nicht...".
Das stinkt zum Himmel.


----------



## Hippo (17 Februar 2017)

Die Katze läßt das Mausen nicht ...


----------



## markusmadphotos (18 Februar 2017)

hier auch mal was von der thoms anett
http://www.kalaydo.de/kleinanzeigen...goryId=1300000000&keywords=profoto&rView=list


----------

